# What Is The Best 1/18 Offroad Vehicle?



## style-n-speed (Jul 12, 2007)

*What Is The Best MINI Offroad Vehicle?*

I am looking to buy a Mini and I want to get some opinions on the vehicles out there for sale. Please consider the durability, Availability of parts, Hop-ups, etc. Thanks you for all of your input.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

check out duratrax vendetta st its awsome for dirt offroad


----------



## jstab420 (Jan 23, 2008)

rc18t or rc18b. I'v been running 2 of these w/mambas for 4 years. If you really want to bring it,get the xray. The vendetta pretty hot too. Ask yourself , Team Associated ,Team Xray, or duratrax. Duratrax field record is'nt so great. My first rc was unfortunately a duratrax overdrive st. Crap. Then a good hobby salesman sold me a savage. Now I run 2rc18t.1 xray m18pro,and a scalpel.


----------



## Mini_Me (Dec 8, 2007)

Well obviously Im biased, but can you tell use more about where you want to run it and size/material? That will help us give you a better choice.


----------



## style-n-speed (Jul 12, 2007)

Well I went to My LHS where they race them indoors on CARPET track, and the truck they have teh most parts available for is the 18T. So it looks like that is the way Im going. thanks for the imput all! -Brad:woohoo:


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

RC18T - Yo!


----------

